# Moving to Dubai



## nicnak0901 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello

New to this website so please bear with me!!

I am a young female re-locating to Dubai - I arrive on 2nd Decmber to begin employment on 8th December. 

I am looking to book initial accommodation for up to the first 3 months in a hotel apartment but I am finding that most places are so expensive and I am not really sure of the area I need to be in etc.

My new office is in the Rolex Tower on Sheik Zayed Road so I need the hotel apart to be near a metro station so I can get to work easily. I have been looking at a couple of places in Al Barsha area which seem reasonably priced but, again, not sure what the area is like etc?

Any help, suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks

Nicola


----------



## mikdpntr (Oct 21, 2013)

Nicola: 

The Al Barsha area would be just fine for you. I spent my first few months living in a hotel there and continue to there alot as I made friends with people and its close to the Mall of Emirates. The one with the ski slope in it. You will be good there. Nice area and alot of younger people as well. Where are you coming from?


----------



## nicnak0901 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi

thank you for getting back to me. 

I am coming from Scotland - I arrive on 2nd Dec so I have a week to get my bearings etc and I start work on 8th Dec. Excited but scared!  Hopefully I will meet people quickly and make friends.

Which hotel did you stay in when you first arrived?

Nicola


----------



## mikdpntr (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi: 

I stayed in the Ibis Hotel. There are two. If you stay look for Ibis Hotel Near Mall of Emirates. There are some hotel apartments in the area. So maybe stay at Ibis a few nights and you can check out the places in the area then. Ibis is a regular hotel. Pricing is good and hotel is good. Basic.


----------



## nicnak0901 (Nov 1, 2013)

Perfect thank you i will check that one out. I have been looking at Comfort Inn Hotel Apartments - from what i can see this is in Teecom, Al Barsha - take it thats close to the mall of the emirates etc too? Would quite like to be close to there as then i can always go and explore etc.

Thanks


----------



## mikdpntr (Oct 21, 2013)

You can walk to MOE from most areas in Al Bursha including from Ibis. But not from Tecom. Also there is no metro in the Tecom area. So stick with Al Bursha area for the start and then when you have car look at Tecom.


----------



## mikdpntr (Oct 21, 2013)

I will be out and about so if have anymore questions you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

mikdpntr said:


> You can walk to MOE from most areas in Al Bursha including from Ibis. But not from Tecom. Also there is no metro in the Tecom area. So stick with Al Bursha area for the start and then when you have car look at Tecom.


There is a metro station in Tecom, short walk from lots of hotel apartments.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

nicnak0901 said:


> Perfect thank you i will check that one out. I have been looking at Comfort Inn Hotel Apartments - from what i can see this is in Teecom, Al Barsha - take it thats close to the mall of the emirates etc too? Would quite like to be close to there as then i can always go and explore etc.
> 
> Thanks


Tecom is ok, lots of hotel apartments covering a good budget range. Not the prettiest area but there are supermarkets, restaurants and bars. Worth considering especially at the SZD end by the metro


----------



## mikdpntr (Oct 21, 2013)

My mistake, yea I would have say the metro is at one end of Tecom. Sorry for that. Didnt realize it went all the way to metro.


----------



## Vasilis10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Nicola, instead of a hotel try to find a short term serviced apartment deal. You can get in touch with them and ask for a 3 month quote. Usually they come up with relatively good offers. Tecom is a good place to stay and there is also metro access which will be useful for your first months here. (dont forget to use the ladies only section of the metro ! lol, you ll be surprised on how the world is here )

Cheers !


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Nicola! 

I've been here a month, whereabouts in Scotland are you coming from? I can't send you a PM as you've not posted enough on here or something but give me a shout when you can!

I'm 23, and lived in Scotland for 12 years! So will be good to get to know some more people from back home 

x


----------



## Chloe_Dubai (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Nicola,
Hope you found a hotel - was just reading your post as people I work with stay at the comfort inn in tecom - they do some good deals if you are staying there a while! Its in a good location too.
Chloe


----------



## HassanR (Nov 24, 2013)

If you ll be living in Barsha make sure you get something close to the metro station. If not look around Rolex tower, try Chelsea furnished apartment or Al Safa Tower might have some reasonably priced apt/studios


----------



## karyc (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Nicola!

I am moving to Dubai on early December too! I am originally from HK, looking to make some friends in Dubai, will be staying around Tecom area as this will be where I work. Let me know if you would like to meet up!

Kary


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

Another option, which I took up was Yassat Gloria Hotel Apartments. Very nice rooms, cant remember pricing though.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

In Al Barsha, we stayed at Dunes Hotel Apartments for a month before moving to our apartment. Not sure on the price as it was company-paid for. 

It was a serviced apartment - maids 2/3 times a week. We had a 1 bedroom but it was spacey and there was a gym and rooftop pool that were deserted most times.

It was 3 minute walk away from MoE (I timed it once) and it was okay for what it was. Not the swankiest but it was clean.


----------



## joolly (Nov 30, 2013)

I think Al Barsha is good and IBIS is good and freindly place to stay. When u stay here for one week you will be in better position to decide where to live. Short term contract are illegal so kindly stay away from them as u may get in some trouble. Rest all i can say WELCOME TO DUBAI............


----------

